# plenum interchangability



## bullwink12 (Aug 4, 2007)

instead of hasseling with swapping out my n/a with a turbo, i found a cheap local turbo car that i will soon be purchasing. i plan on having the plenum gutted and polished. first, can i take the plenum off my n/a and have the work done to it so i can keep driving the turbo, and then put the gutted plenum on the turbo engine once its been finished?
second, how much work is involved in gutting and polishing a plenum? does it have to be done at a shop or is mainly the availability and access to tools for the DIY.....


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

i looked at my parts data base and it uses the same gaskets so... it should bolt up. the only thing you now have to worry about is vaccuum lines. take a look at them and make sure they match up


----------



## nkdmolerat16 (Mar 10, 2009)

all z31 plenums ae the same, na or turbo.


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

As long as you swap everything over. Turbo's have a few things on them the NA's don't.


----------

